# What color leather should I use with my interior?



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I will post pics of my current interior also!

Medium Brown









Brown Bluff









Bourban









OR 

Parchment with Brown piping!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

brown? ugh


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My interior as of now!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 11 2003, 04:37 PM
> *brown? ugh*


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

White.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

parchment.... thats gonna look tight timmay!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

i wouldnt change it, maybe the steeringwheel, but i like the brown fabric, it looks so comfertable!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah the Brown fabric is comfortable, but I love leather!  And don't want White! Everybody has white!  

I was thinking 2-tone with Bourban and Parchment!!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

all us players have white :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 11 2003, 05:43 PM
> *all us players have white :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Yeah and I bet you can't wait till it turns cream!!  Plus we are talking about leather not vinyl!! J/K


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i will be running seat covers everwhere accept when its parked at shows


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Dec 11 2003, 07:12 PM
> *i will be running seat covers everwhere accept when its parked at shows*


 Thats cool! I just wouldn't want white for myself knowing me I would fuck it up!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

i like brown bluff and bourbon 2-tone......
Thought ya said that u were leaving it O.G. cause its mint though? Either way its gonna look tight.... keep the progress goin!

Rob


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Was going to leave it OG, but the front seat would have to be redone and then the rear would to match the front so I said fuck it it is getting custom!  Thanks for the input man!


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

of the colors you posted i would say parchment with the brown piping.....just a suggestion though look for some darker brown leathers


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks man! I couldn't really find any darker browns in the leather and I don't wanna go too Dark if you know what I mean!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i would do it in buff or burban i have a? for you what you going to do about that dash?


----------



## BennyFuckinBlanco (Jun 22, 2003)

parchment. def. parchment.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 11 2003, 09:22 PM
> *i would do it in buff or burban i have a? for you what you going to do about that dash?*


 I was going to leave it the color it is! Why you have a suggestion?! :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Dec 11 2003, 07:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Dec 11 2003, 07:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--95 SS Swangin_@Dec 11 2003, 09:22 PM
> *i would do it in buff or burban i have  a? for you what you going to do about that dash?*


I was going to leave it the color it is! Why you have a suggestion?! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
take the windsheld out and i can die it to match the rest of your interior let me no i have a guy that will cut the glass out and put it back in for $40


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Dec 11 2003, 10:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (95 SS Swangin @ Dec 11 2003, 10:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take the windsheld out and i can die it to match the rest of your interior let me no i have a guy that will cut the glass out and put it back in for $40[/b][/quote]
I can get the glass out on my own, plus it needs new glass anyway! But what about the plastic pieces? Do they get died also? I would think the dark brown would match! I don't know I need to get some leather samples! Do you know anyone that could get some for me?!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Dec 11 2003, 08:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Dec 11 2003, 08:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can get the glass out on my own, plus it needs new glass anyway! But what about the plastic pieces? Do they get died also? I would think the dark brown would match! I don't know I need to get some leather samples! Do you know anyone that could get some for me?![/b][/quote]
chris has some i think i have some somewhere have to look and see if i still have them 


i would dye it all to match except the black peices hit me up this weekend and i will come over and we can look at it and get it figured out


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

i have some dark brown leather as well, will try to send you some pics Tim. The parch will look phat, who cares what anyone else has to say, it's your ride. plus brown in a monte looks tight as hell.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

tim I would go with the brown bluff or the parchemament...but I am all for keeping it as stock looking as possible...either one would be dope :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 12 2003, 01:38 AM
> *i have some dark brown leather as well, will try to send you some pics Tim. The parch will look phat, who cares what anyone else has to say, it's your ride. plus brown in a monte looks tight as hell.*


 Thats sounds good if you can send me some pics!!



And sorry John I didn't see your post or I would have hollared at you!!  I will get with you after the holiday's I am in no big hurry just trying to set a budget!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Dec 15 2003, 04:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Dec 15 2003, 04:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--lowriders2choppers_@Dec 12 2003, 01:38 AM
> *i have some dark brown leather as well, will try to send you some pics Tim.   The parch will look phat, who cares what anyone else has to say, it's your ride.  plus brown in a monte looks tight as hell.*


Thats sounds good if you can send me some pics!!



And sorry John I didn't see your post or I would have hollared at you!!  I will get with you after the holiday's I am in no big hurry just trying to set a budget! [/b][/quote]
I will try this week Tim, gonna see if Max will go with me and use his digital cam so i can get them up quicker. You want all the shades of brown? i think thier is quite a few to choose from.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Dec 16 2003, 01:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lowriders2choppers @ Dec 16 2003, 01:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try this week Tim, gonna see if Max will go with me and use his digital cam so i can get them up quicker. You want all the shades of brown? i think thier is quite a few to choose from.[/b][/quote]
Yes I want all of the shades if [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82onJUICE (Aug 23, 2002)

i would do a dark brown and a cream do the main color as brown and all the piping in the cream and then do the paint in cream with a broen top or mabe even two tone it with the cream on top and brown on bottom damn there are tons of stuff you can do :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sounds pretty! cool!! :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## outkastbd82 (Jun 21, 2003)

i have always been a big fan of the light browns(tans) like a sand color but out of the ones you have posted i like the bluff brown. anyof them would look good though


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for the response homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

i like the parchment its tighhhttt....IM NOT GUNNA DO WHITE EITHER HOMIE!!!im going black with blue piping in my lac


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think you should go with bourbon on tne seats to match your dash


















I would use brown bluff for your piping to accent the gold trim in your dash.









Do you have any other colors?


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Dec 11 2003, 10:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (95 SS Swangin @ Dec 11 2003, 10:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take the windsheld out and i can die it to match the rest of your interior let me no i have a guy that will cut the glass out and put it back in for $40[/b][/quote]
Is that easier than taking the dash out? 

or can it be done both ways?


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDSTYLES+Jan 4 2004, 05:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WICKEDSTYLES @ Jan 4 2004, 05:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that easier than taking the dash out? 

or can it be done both ways?[/b][/quote]
ttt


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Definetly easier than taking the dash out!!  :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDSTYLES (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 12 2004, 06:50 PM
> *Definetly easier than taking the dash out!!  :biggrin:*


 10-4


----------

